# Sons of Anarchy - "Fa Guan" (OAD 11/03/09)



## chronatog7 (Aug 26, 2004)

Another great episode!


The tension keeps building. I like what Hale did and told SAMCRO. He wants to take SAMCRO on his own terms. Nice!

I cannot wait for the League to get what they deserved.

Like I said before, Bobby is the man. Initially, I was hating the Elvis impersonation but he is the voice of reason this season. I like his subtle ways
.

Cant wait for next week.


----------



## mrowe8 (Dec 29, 2004)

I think I missed part of this ep. Did the one finger "whacker" who was doing the books, get out of the fire?

What is with the homeless lady telling Gemma that "everyone knows me"? Was that some Jesus/God/Savior? insinuation?

I am not the type for hookers in Charming, but for a small town like that, they definately have to be on the upper end of the hottie hookers scale.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

chronatog7 said:


> Another great episode!
> 
> 
> The tension keeps building. I like what Hale did and told SAMCRO. He wants to take SAMCRO on his own terms. Nice!
> ...


I just can't say enough good about this show! Definitely in my top 5 shows!

I think this is from the episode, not the previews, but:



Spoiler



Looks like upcoming eps should be interesting with Jax thinking Clay is responsible for the fire.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

mrowe8 said:


> I think I missed part of this ep. Did the one finger "whacker" who was doing the books, get out of the fire?
> 
> What is with the homeless lady telling Gemma that "everyone knows me"? Was that some Jesus/God/Savior? insinuation?


I missed both of those points too.


----------



## Mispelld (May 6, 2009)

I was waiting at the end for them to discover two bodies in the fire - Index Fingers and Darby. Maybe they're saving that for next week.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

mrowe8 said:


> I think I missed part of this ep. Did the one finger "whacker" who was doing the books, get out of the fire?


I was thinking the same thing. It was almost as if an entire scene was removed there. Hopefully it will be explained next week. Also, 90 minutes next week. :up:


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

mrowe8 said:


> What is with the homeless lady telling Gemma that "everyone knows me"? Was that some Jesus/God/Savior? insinuation?


Yeah, she's SOA's Hamlet's Ghost, pops up and says inscrutable things that make sense later. She talked to both Gemma and Jax around when Donna got killed (end of last season).


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

This show is the best thing going right now. I can't wait till next week.


----------



## Linnemir (Apr 7, 2009)

I remember the homeless lady talking to Jax at the cemetary, but do not recall her talking to Gemma last season - can someone remind me??

The whole Caracara fire was left very mysterious. My suspicion is that Darby is toast (and won't Jax look silly if/when his body's discovered?), but Chucky's status was seriously unclear. Did anyone catch who he was calling when he discovered the breakin? I wasn't sure if it was audible or not ...


----------



## mrowe8 (Dec 29, 2004)

Linnemir said:


> I remember the homeless lady talking to Jax at the cemetary, but do not recall her talking to Gemma last season - can someone remind me??
> 
> The whole Caracara fire was left very mysterious. My suspicion is that Darby is toast (and won't Jax look silly if/when his body's discovered?), but Chucky's status was seriously unclear. Did anyone catch who he was calling when he discovered the breakin? I wasn't sure if it was audible or not ...


I think she said something to Gemma when Gemma was entering a convenience/Grocery store but I can't remember what she said.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Linnemir said:


> Did anyone catch who he was calling when he discovered the breakin? I wasn't sure if it was audible or not ...


All I caught was the sorta busy signal that you get when the receiver falls off the hook. My take was that he couldn't dial with just two digits.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

mrowe8 said:


> I think she said something to Gemma when Gemma was entering a convenience/Grocery store but I can't remember what she said.


Gemma gave her money and she said something like 'able to help the kids'. Since Jax son is named Abel, one interpretation is that the birth of Abel reinforces Jax view of the club and its need to change direction and will ultimately keep both Jax and Clay from getting killed.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Finger dude had a dead phone. It was beeping and he couldn't make a call out. Not sure why he doesn't carry a cell phone.

My guess is he got out. He's proven to be pretty wily and probably was able to hide long enough and then get out. Whiteys said they'd light a small interior fire so that it wasn't noticeable from the highway for a long time -- makes me think that in a open warehouse it would have been easy to get out. Only issue is if ****** looked in the office for money/drugs/stuff and found him.


Jax seems a bit silly to blame Clay when they know many other groups are trying to take them down, but I guess it's believable enough.

What cracked me up was they have a scene with Jax standing outside the police tape and then a second later pan back and he's standing inside the police tape. Ooops. 


Another great episode, very great show.

Jax going nomad. :up:

Sad that Darby's gone -- I came to appreciate his character.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> What cracked me up was they have a scene with Jax standing outside the police tape and then a second later pan back and he's standing inside the police tape. Ooops.


I may be wrong, but I thought they showed him passing under the tape.


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Feb 2, 2005)

Yeah, I don't think Chucky made it. I was hoping he would be able to save the day (and help Tig save face with Clay for saving Chucky from the Chinese) but it doesn't look like it.

I think the producers are waiting to reveal the two bodies in the wharehouse. If they revealed it right away Jax wouldn't threaten to transfer to another club because he would relize that Clay had nothing to do with the fire.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

markz said:


> I may be wrong, but I thought they showed him passing under the tape.


He teleported inside the tape when he first got there, then passed under it to get back out.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

For a town overflowing with nazis and motorcycle gang members, Charming's sure got a lot of black folk. Maybe next year Charming will have a Klan side of town.

I can't believe that Bobby didn't put 1 and 1 together about the friction between Clay and Jax being Donna's death. Opie too.

Who has sex with a hooker in a motel room with his pants and underwear still on?

I'm getting a little tired of seeing Jax's naked butt all the time but nothing ever from Tara. 

Opie's kids didn't look too happy about him playing tonsil hockey with Lila.

I think Two Finger Mordecai Brown escaped the fire. Somebody has to bring Jax and Clay together to unite against Zobelle.

What's the meaning of Fa Guan?


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

I just cannot get enough of this show. How many episodes are left this season?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dimented said:


> I just cannot get enough of this show. How many episodes are left this season?


Four.

http://www.epguides.com/ is a great place to go for this kind of information.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Who has sex with a hooker in a motel room with his pants and underwear still on?


Is that not how you do it?


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm getting a little tired of seeing Jax's naked butt all the time but nothing ever from Tara.





dimented said:


> I just cannot get enough of this show.


NTTAWWT


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm getting a little tired of seeing Jax's naked butt all the time but nothing ever from Tara.


While I'd love to see Tara's butt, I'd settle for just seeing her smile once!


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

mrowe8 said:


> I am not the type for hookers in Charming, but for a small town like that, they definately have to be on the upper end of the hottie hookers scale.


Holy crap! I was thinking the same thing. I've seen a few hookers (not actually "seen" as in purchased. ) around DFW and they are NAAAAASTY. I'd pay good money to play around with those hookers in Charming. 

Great show. With 4 episodes left, I hope we see the tide turn sooner than later. I can't wait to see what SAMCRO does to finish off ******.


----------



## tony touch (Jul 16, 2004)

This has to be my favorite show on right now. Every recent episode has been full of action and tense scenes. Can't wait for these final four eps.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Supfreak26 said:


> Great show. With 4 episodes left, I hope we see the tide turn sooner than later. I can't wait to see what SAMCRO does to finish off ******.


Huh?

Maybe ****** wins...


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> Who has sex with a hooker in a motel room with his pants and underwear still on?


How do you usually have sex with hookers in motel rooms?


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I did wonder the same thing about the black church. Did not seem like Charming was a town with a high population of black people.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

marksman said:


> I did wonder the same thing about the black church. Did not seem like Charming was a town with a high population of black people.


That confused me too. I think it may be a neighboring town, because didn't Unser need a ride there? As Chief in Charming, he'd have other resources at his disposal other than Gemma. Or it's a plot point.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

So if Jax goes nomad, what happens to Oswald's and Clay's agreement on the SOA not jumping bail?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Gregor said:


> So if Jax goes nomad, what happens to Oswald's and Clay's agreement on the SOA not jumping bail?


I'm not sure what "going nomad" means...maybe just not being affiliated with the SoA any more?


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Feb 2, 2005)

Aren't the Nomads one of the brother clubs to SOA? In fact, I thought that Happy was a Nomad.

On the other hand it could just simply mean wandering from club charter to charter with no real home charter.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I found an explanation of 'going nomad' over at http://sonsofanarchyforever.com , an SOA forum:



> Basically "going nomad" means he will remain part of the club but will not have a home chapter. He can go to any chapter that SOA has but will not have any voting power on anything the club does. Lets put it this way he will still be in Charming (I assume can;t see him leaving Abel and Tara) but when it comes to club busniess he has no say.


I guess that answers my question, I thought it meant Jax would leave to go on the road...


----------

